# Norfolk Cafes!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So will be heading over to Norfolk for a couple of days this weekend to view some boats.

Plan on stopping at smokey barn on route, but are there any other decent cafes i can pop into?

Might be heading down to great yarmouth Saturday night also.

Cheers


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nothing coffee related in Yarmouth I'm afraid , smokey barn isn't open on Saturdays if you were thinking of going Saturday . Best bet if you're going to norwich is the window you wouldn't be disappointed , no good if you're claustrophobic though smallest coffee shop in the country i think ! Aaron will be on about kofra in norwich, i havent managed to get there yet but they have a very good reputation . Also in norwich is the red roaster they have three places.

would invite you over Saturday if you're in Yarmouth but I am due to be out Saturday , I can leave a key under the mat if you want , you cant miss the rocket it's the first thing you see when you walk in the door , spare water bottom shelf in the right hand lower cupboard.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Bugger!

Have seen Aaron mention kofra so may have a gander.

We are going to be in Stalham first thing Saturday morning looking at boats, then were gonna hire one for a few hours and have a mooch down the river for some lunch, so not sure what time we will hit Norwich now, if we do...

Think we might stay overnight in Yarmouth, will be wandering round saturday night/sunday morning.

Ill let the wife loose on your rocket


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

froggystyle said:


> Ill let the wife loose on your rocket


Nudge nudge wink wink. Say no more!









Narrich is getting pretty good for coffee. I normally end up in The Window, Strangers Coffee or Kofra when visiting my or other halfs parents.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep The Window, Strangers or Kofra are the best bets as Smokey barn is closed.

I'm at work all day too









I might be stating the obvious but book accommodation if you were considering chancing it, holidaymakers have arrived in large numbers on the coast! Beach was busy yesterday. Check out Holkam, Wells & Blakeney (for the seals) beaches if you have time, beautiful.

OT but I was charged £4.15 for a pint of Amstel in Sherringham, wtf?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Decided on Koffra, gonna blast up there for about 9am, sample some coffee and then head up to Stalham..

Maybe next time Aaron!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Have fun!

Try a cinnamon bun if they get delivered in time, mmm


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Was hoping they would do a full english!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Was hoping they would do a full english!


House Cafe, St Benedicts St - 5 mins walk from Kofra. Fantastic Fry Up there, the chef is amazing (he was a barista for The Window for a while). Sadly the coffee isnt quite up there with the food.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> House Cafe, St Benedicts St - 5 mins walk from Kofra. Fantastic Fry Up there, the chef is amazing (he was a barista for The Window for a while). Sadly the coffee isnt quite up there with the food.


 Second that breakfast good! Coffee not so good (and that's being kind)

i managed to get to kofra today ! (Missed Aaron by minutes ) Don't really know what to say , mere words would not do the coffee justice. Sod going to look for a boat head straight there!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Second that breakfast good! Coffee not so good (and that's being kind)
> 
> i managed to get to kofra today ! (Missed Aaron by minutes ) Don't really know what to say , mere words would not do the coffee justice. Sod going to look for a boat head straight there!


Ah bugger, next time!

Glad you enjoyed it - it's a cool space and Jose is a great host. Oh yeah good coffee too


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Ah bugger, next time!
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it - it's a cool space and Jose is a great host. Oh yeah good coffee too


I was probably parking my van whilst you were in there.

Good coffee ! Just a tad ! And Jose what a dude , pulled a bag of beans (Ethopia Sidamo)out of his hopper for me Total dude .

Really can't wait for a revisit , he really knows how to pull a shot , and to treat me to free one!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Bugger!


Yeah sorry dude, Smokey Barn is primarily a roastery.


----------

